# What Zoas/Palys are these????



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Can anyone ID these?





































It's a mix of different zoas/palys I've seen but I can't quite figure out what it is. 

Thanks!


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Bump. Anyone have an idea as to what these are?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Take a daylight or whiter pic.  I can help


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

In the first pictures because of the lighting they looks like Candy Apple Orange but in the last pictures they look like Sunny Ds..
But if you take a clear picture with whites would be easier to ID


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmmm.. got it.. i'll take a better pic later.. stay tuned


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

If the colours are like this...










Its a rainbow or similar its a kaleidoscope paly.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

It's not candy apple orange im very sure  and it look like sunnyD ? but ...the colour different  
CandyApple Yellow


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

rainbow zoas


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the input everyone. I'll get a pic later and u guys can judge then. Thanks again!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Reminds me of Spartan Pride Palys


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Here's a more whiter pic:










The skirt doesn't match the Spartan Palys. The skirts on these guys are more bluish white. Thanks for the comparo photo though!


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Jeopardy Alex:

Unknown Paly for $1000

"What is the Purple Orchid Paly"










Do I get a 1 polyp frag for correctly ID'ing it


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Hmm.. purple orchid rainbows????


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

LOL!

For using the EXACT same picture that I used almost seconds apart from our posts...

YES.. you'll get a 1 polyp frag! haha.. stay tuned



aquatic_expressions said:


> Jeopardy Alex:
> 
> Unknown Paly for $1000
> 
> ...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

NovaRaven said:


> Hmm.. purple orchid rainbows????


Yup 

The originator naming this Paly is "The Digital Fishroom" TDF purple orchid rainbow.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Yay I win


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Yay I win


Ya but sorry though, there are no FINAL JEOPARDY questions to follow with a huge cash pay off..

Maybe next time!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I still think is a five colour rainbow paly


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

explor3r said:


> I still think is a five colour rainbow paly


Yep...i said it before and i'm with Alex with that one


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the input guys, but I dunno. I'm looking at them right now, and they DEFINITELY have that purplish hue near the outside where the bluish skirt is. I'll try to take more better pics.

Does anyone have any tips on how to take better pics??


----------



## WiseGuyPhil (Jun 15, 2011)

I find best way to do it is to crank up the whites or shoot under 10K Bulbs.


----------

